# AW Moolatte Kidded!



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

DONE for January...just in time for the move (this doe had me a tish worried! Thought she might wait and kid in transit)

Moo gave us an adorable cream doe kid this morning! Meet Latte Da!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats Kate!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she is gorgeous.... :kidred: :lovey: congrats... :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I LOOOOVE HER!!! :thumb: 
Totally jealous! :drool:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh so pretty and what a clever name!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Very cute... don't know why I like the creams so much but they sure are cute! Maybe because their true color is a mystery?? Don't know but she sure is cute! :- ) Love the name too.

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aww shes adorable!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats! She's adorable!!


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

Congrats!! Too Cute! :stars: 

Connie


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

How sweet! Makes me want babies so bad!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

She is so cute. Where you moving to, if you don't mind me asking


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

congratulations! :wahoo:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone!



WalnutGroveFarm said:


> She is so cute. Where you moving to, if you don't mind me asking


The town is called Alfordsville, it's in SW Indiana.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Kate!! She is a beauty...and I love her name!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Helmstead You are getting closer to me I am up in North east Indiana so it is still a good 3 to 4 hours from you. Congrats on the baby she is cute. I hope your trip is smooth, to bad you are moving to cold weather. Last year there was an earthquake down around evansville that woke me up but it was the first one in the 23 years that I have been alive. Have fun if I remember right it is really pretty where you are moving to.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

What a sweetheart... adorable kid! Congrats!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

What a cutie!!! Congrats!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Cool your getting closer to me to. I live in Southern Ohio. I have cousins who live in MT. Veron, Indiana I think. Maybe someday I will be able to purchase a baby from that beautiful buck you just added to your herd lol.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

So cute!!! Love her name!!


----------

